# Blogs- how do you get people to see them?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got a couple of woodworking blogs (http://kerrywoodworking.blogspot.com; http://kerryall.wordpress.com/), 
and I've read several posts on here where people say start a blog, write in your blog, etc.
But how do I get people to see them?


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

The search Engines tend to rank pages by the number of links to a page.

Readers of blogs tend to find blogs through other blogs…. make sure you are reading other blogs, and commenting! You might talk to other blog owners about listing you on their blog roll…. make sure you offer to do the same.

Email ALL your friends, ask them to read and comment…. ad a link to you on your website, etc.

Put your blog into your signature here!

If you are on Facebook, or LinkdIn, and a link to your blog there. sign up with Networkedblog.com (org?)

Begin to think of your blog, not as a "end" in and of its self, but rather a "means." Just as there was nothing magical about a Catalog, or a newsletter, there is nothing magical about a website or a blog. These are just different distrubution channels. So, how would you get people to read an "old fashoined" newsletter? Some methods have to be changed, but the principles are the same.

also, change the tagline of your blog…. it's not "just another Wordpress blog." Its your blog.


----------

